# Help! I want an epipe



## AStray (9/10/13)

Hi there - I'm grateful to have found this forum. I found it through the e-cigarette-forum.com but decided to sign up here because it's a new community and that sounds like fun.

Anyway, I'm new to the whole vaping thing but am a pipe smoker. This means that I want to get meself an epipe. Unfortunately, trying to figure out what I should do has proven to be a difficult task.

I can't find a local supplier who stocks epipes of any kind. Or, at least at a decent price. Twisp's solution looks cheesy (just a screw on mod thingie) and I'd dig to have something that, well, looks like a proper briar pipe. The overseas solutions I've found (http://epipemods.com for example) are very expensive and here are my worries:

1. What if I don't like it? Then I've spent a fortune. (I think I probably will like it, but still.)
2. What if I have to keep ordering some cartomizers from an overseas supplier? Sounds expensive with all the shipping costs.
3. What about customs etc.? I see some guys were saying customs was stopping their stuff from getting through?
4. What if the pipe breaks?

I know about Fasttech but I would really like a local option, perhaps a mini-epipe sort of thing. Trouble is, any online store I find that may match price and style is always out of stock! 

I did find one local store that was selling the 601C for R1,000 when Fasttech sells it for about R500 with free shipping (apparently). 

I like to support local business. Is there anyone out there who is modding locally? Or anyone you know who sells epipes? As you can see, I don't really know where to go. I thought of modding an analogue myself, but that looks like a schlep that I'm bound to mess up. I don't know how to read schematics or work on electronics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (9/10/13)

See if you can get one that has a 510 or EGO connection - atomizers for those connection types are readily availabe in SA. The other thing that can break is the switch - if that does happen you can always McGuyver your own switch in there from an electronics store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/10/13)

there are plenty of examples on e-cig forum of people making their own pipes so we know it can be done. busy with my first attempt at a mod right now which is just rebuilding my old broken ego into a larger metallic tube. will try and get that done as soon as possible so i can post it in the mod forum  then i can maybe look at doing something like a pipe mod if i feel brave enough. my mom and her boyfriend sure as heck needs one of those, they coughing from the normal pipe way too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AStray (10/10/13)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate the feedback! I'll keep that 510 connector stuff in mind. I think the 601C uses those.

I think I'm probably going to try a mod at least sometime. I'm finding the opportunities for epipes to be tremendous - we can really go wild design-wise as all the usual limitations are now gone. My profile pic is an example of a cool steam-punk pipe that I think is just awesome.

Thanks guys!


----------



## ET (10/10/13)

yeah everyone should try their hand at modding something at some point. lucky for us it's starting to look like this forum has plenty of experienced people around to point us in the right direction electronics and mod wise


----------

